# Any tips



## Redfish123 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im gona shoot a deer with my bow this season? I have only hunted with it once. Any tips I should keep in mind? Also I hunt feeders. My main goal this year is to shoot a doe. why? Just because our bucks are to smart to go to the feeders. Do yall hunt feeders? and any tips on what accsesories I should get?


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I would suggest a good lock-on stand go ahead and by climbing sticks since the screw in steps are tough for a first timer. Ladder stands are decent but a lock-on I feel gives you more room to move around and are more comfortable. Tripods in my opinion are good for hunting hogs at night with a bow but are hard to deer hunt out of for a beginer. Ground blinds are good but scent control is a big factor. Our bigger bucks dont show up to feeders either so we just find a decent area with a trail or two in it and start hand throwing corn before each hunt and before long the deer show and sooner or later hopefully a big one will come through. Make sure your broadheads are sharp and practice, practice, practice and if your in an elavated stand be sure to where your safty harness. Number one for me is its always better to pass on a difficult shot than risk loosing the animal all together. Also this BS that goes around about all you have to do to bow hunt is keep your arrows inside an 8" pie plate disregaurd it. I try to limit myself to 3" groups if i can shoot 3" groups at 30 yards I'll shoot that far but if the group gets any bigger thats where I call it quits. The vitals may be an 8" target but at differnt angles, and as quick as deer can move plus all the anxiety and emotion from the shooter the guys shooting an 8" group will be feeding more buzzards than themselves.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The advice I give to new hunters is pile some corn up at 20yrds and shoot the first deer to stick their head in it. The reason being the more deer in close IS more eyes looking out for danger, also NEVER EVER shoot at a alarmed deer, always wait till your target is relaxed....good luck....WW


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Ground blind, and try to set it up a week or so before the hunt if not set it up and leave it for a afternoon and a night maybe hunt the next morning, if I get to the ranch friday will set up the blind corn around it and leave, hunt saturday morning corn heavy leave alone saturday night, hunt sunday morning, if I can, leave the stand set up til next weekend. It might sound wrong but have found that I have better luck when I spend less time hunting, let your stands rest.


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

One tip that i can give is ,,when you come to full draw ,drop down to below the animals chest and come back up to kill zone. Will keep you from hitting high on the animal. Cause when you drop straight down from top, with all the the excitement going on , a person will tend to release high.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Practice*

The best advice given to me when I first started........aim low.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

bumaruski said:


> The best advice given to me when I first started........aim low.


that doesn't work if they jump at the sound of the release.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

bumaruski said:


> The best advice given to me when I first started........aim low.





11andy11 said:


> that doesn't work if they jump at the sound of the release.


Aimming low is great advice! I'm sure Chunky will be a long in a while, and he has a great saying about this that goes something like, "I'd rather miss low than hit high". No truer words were ever spoken, if you aim low and miss low, no harm no foul. However, if you hit a deer high, it is going to be a long day for both you and the deer, if you ever find them.


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree with u 100%,plus most deer hunch down at the sound of the bow string, usually dont jump.



bountyhunter said:


> Aimming low is great advice! I'm sure Chunky will be a long in a while, and he has a great saying about this that goes something like, "I'd rather miss low than hit high". No truer words were ever spoken, if you aim low and miss low, no harm no foul. However, if you hit a deer high, it is going to be a long day for both you and the deer, if you ever find them.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

bowedup said:


> I agree with u 100%,plus most deer hunch down at the sound of the bow string, usually dont jump.


XXXX22222


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

bumaruski said:


> The best advice given to me when I first started........aim low.


X2. The angle/entry point( you tend to hit higher then you are aiming) when shooting from an elevated position then you do from the ground.


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

You also asked about accessories,,, a good range finder is a must..



Redfish123 said:


> Im gona shoot a deer with my bow this season? I have only hunted with it once. Any tips I should keep in mind? Also I hunt feeders. My main goal this year is to shoot a doe. why? Just because our bucks are to smart to go to the feeders. Do yall hunt feeders? and any tips on what accsesories I should get?


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Getting a deer in range is half the battle. Getting your bow drawn in another half the battle. Hitting the deer with the shot is the third half the battle. Finding the deer once it's shot is the fourth half of the battle. I know thats four halves, but bowhunting is twice as difficult right. My tips 1. scent eliminator spray and corn to help get your deer close. 2. Shoot through mesh ground blind will help you make your draw. 3. Pick a spot on the deers vital to shoot at not just the entire vital area. and 4. give the deer some time after the shot, always follow the blood. If you hit the deer there is going to be blood. It may be hard to find but its there. Finally, about the time your ready to give up, look some more.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

There are tons of things to learn that will help you kill deer with a bow.

These are a few of my favs.

Make sure the deer is in your range and it is a shot you can make.

Make sure the deer is broadside or quartering away.

Make sure the deer is relaxed and not ready to bolt.

Pick a tiny tiny spot to aim at.

Tiny Tiny spot should be low in the vitals and tight behind the shoulder or at the off side leg if quartering.

Relax and make a smooth release.

Watch closely what happens, where the arrow hits.

Pay very close attention to where the deer goes and get some land marks for trailing.

Wait at least 30 minutes before tracking....longer is the shot is questionable.

Never give up the track/search unless you are sure the deer has survived the shot.


That should be enough for one post....best of luck.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> There are tons of things to learn that will help you kill deer with a bow.
> 
> These are a few of my favs.
> 
> ...


I knew you would show and have some great advice. Sorry I took your saying earlier, but I wanted to make sure that point got across. I also like the tiny, tiny spot to aim at, "Aim small miss small" is another quote I like to use in that case.

BTW all good points you made!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Nothing to be sorry about, someone quoting your advice is a great compliment...besides we are all just trying to help each other out.

Feel free to use me as a good example or horrible warning...whatever the situation calls for


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

G-Luck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

practice shooting out of what you are going to use for a blind. interesting things happen once that is in the equation............


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Spend lots of time on the range sighting your bow in and building your confidence in hitting your target. If you will be shooting from an elevated stand, practice from that stand or a similar height. If hunting from the ground practice from there. Once you have a deer in your sights, pick a spot on the deer where you want your arrow to strike and focus on that spot...best advise there is.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I would keep your shots to 20yds or less if possible. 

When you practice try and use either a flo orange or bright yellow earplug stuck into your target for aiming, most are around 3/4" and will get you conditioned to shooting at a small target. They can easily be seen out to 40yds. Practicing out to 30yds or further, if possible will help shrink your groups at 15-20yds. 

Aim low but not off of hair. As mentioned most deer will drop at the sound of the release, how much is the variable. When you get to your stand don't wait for deer to show up to use your range finder. Pre-range trees and bushes, so that you know ahead of time what will be in range. From 10 - 20yds, your not going to see an aweful lot of differences in where your arrow hits, but you do need to know how much. Pre-ranging just keeps movement down to a minimum when something is coming in or standing there looking around. 


If you have the chance, get out and hunt some hogs. They are great practice, and fine tablefare as well. 

Good Luck


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Deer are much easier to shoot with a bow if there is only one in the area. If there are two or more, one will be looking while the other eats. Drawing the bow without getting detected is usually the hardest part. Don't forget to aim. Seems like stupid advice, but when I started bowhunting 25 years ago, I got so excited when a huge 8 point stepped out 10ft in front of my blind, I let go and missed. How you ask? I just shot with out aiming, easy to do when you get over excited.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

best advice yet "dont forget to aim!!" got my first miss cause i looked through
my peep but not the right pin remember 1peep 2pin 3deer 4kill shot
good luck post pics when you get back


----------

